

Ask HN: Is there a bookmarklet to find a HN comments thread for any web page? - slouch

I want to know if there is a comment thread for the tech news article I am currently reading. Has someone made a button that does that?
======
ctb_mg
Used my poor javascript skills to make a bookmarklet which sends location.href
to the algolia search in a popup.

    
    
       javascript:q=location.href;p=document.title;void(t=open('https://hn.algolia.com/?query='+encodeURIComponent(q)+'&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story','HN%20Search','toolbar=no,width=800,height=200'));

------
ntakasaki
Here's a Chrome extension that does it for every page you visit.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
sideba...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
sidebar/ngljhffenbmdjobakjplnlbfkeabbpma?hl=en-US)

